# camera pill?



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

Is this the best test out they have now as far as looking at the small bowell?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, it is the only test that can look at the lining of the small intestine. Scopes from either end only see the first or last few inches of the small intestine.The other way they usually look at the small intestine is with a barium X-ray as the barium moves through the small intestine after you swallow it.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Lol Forrest,did you delete your post where all the test you have done was there and i was suggesting you to get the camera pill?


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

no i didnt!!lol no my doc want to do it i have a family member with crohns he want to rule that out!


----------

